# Problème mail avec laposte.net



## carpi (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour je viens juste d'avoir un Mac et je débute dans l'utilisation de ce nouvel interface.
Voilà, j'ai une adresse email sur la poste.net, j'ai configuré mail pour relever mes messages.
Je reçois bien les mails, je peux également en envoyer par contre après les avoir relevé mes messages paraissent toujours lorsque je vais sur le site de laposte.net.Le problème est donc  qu'ils saturent ma boite si je ne les supprime pas directement sur la poste.net . J'ai sûrement du oublier de cocher une option.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG. 

Menu "Mail" -> Préférences -> Onglet compte -> Prendre le compte "La poste à gauche" -> Onglet "Avancé" -> Cocher "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur" -> Prendre "immédiatement" dans le menu juste en dessous.

Voilà.


----------



## carpi (13 Mars 2008)

Bilbo a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG.
> 
> Menu "Mail" -> Préférences -> Onglet compte -> Prendre le compte "La poste à gauche" -> Onglet "Avancé" -> Cocher "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur" -> Prendre "immédiatement" dans le menu juste en dessous.
> 
> Voilà.



Merci pour ta réponse rapide tout fonctionne maintenant  

Carpi


----------



## thierryk29 (17 Mars 2008)

bonjour
moi je reçois les messages de mes comptes laposte.net et orange.fr, mais je n'arrive pas à envoyer mes messages à partir de Mail
je pense avoir mal configuré mes comptes 

thierry


----------



## Bilbo (17 Mars 2008)

Un classique.

À+


----------

